# The Lion King - "Just Can't Wait To Be King" (Cover) (Voice Acting)



## Laphin (Feb 12, 2014)

FIRST OFF, this was sang in my own way.. as the original characters are children. So keep that in mind. Zazu is the only character I attempted to imitate here..
I really hope you enjoy this! Let me know what you think... and as always.. I'd love if you shared this around if you like it. Thanks for taking the time to listen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnPqQnKqdCU

Also, if you'd like to comment directly on my FA entry for this song, I'd love that!!  Please share this if you like it!!
FA Entry: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12727363/


----------

